# Any tips for keeping a tank cool??



## killermuscles (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey everyone. I live in Arizona and to save on the electric bill the thermostat in the house is kept around 85... It's not fun for any of us living in here but I'm sure my betta is not as happy as he could be. I was wondering if anyone has any tips on how to keep a tank cooler? Thanks!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Your Betta isn't really going to have a problem with the heat. They come from Thailand and we all know how hot it gets over there. They are tropical fish so the warmer the better (within reason of course). I doubt the water will be the same temp as the room. Whack a thermometer in there and keep an eye on it. All I can suggest is a few 10-15% water changes a day to keep the temp down if it gets too high. 

Good Luck


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Anasfire is right. In fact, to spawn bettas many people raise the temperature to 82-84 range. I'd check out the temps with a thermometer and as long as its not really warmer than the room temp, I wouldn't worry too much about it. This is provided of course that your betta lives alone


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

If it gets really hot, a small fan blowing over the water can help. But I'm with everyone else, you shouldn't worry. 85 isn't a big deal.


----------

